# Smoking Ducato 2.8 JTD



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

When not been used for a while its smokes quite a bit, a greyish blue
colour after about 7/8 minutes its goes.
Its a bit worrying as only done 10,000 miles.
Is this the norm?

Cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sounds to me as if the EGR (exhaust gas recirculation) valve is stuck, not unusual with diesels that are used infrequently. A 2.8JTD with 10,000 miles must have spent an awful lot of time not being used. They can be removed and cleaned to free them or replaced. Some recommend a tap with the hammer can sometimes free them off.

Other causes could be an air leak on the intercooler ducting (loose hose clip etc.) or at the intercooler itself.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A tap with the hammer does wonders.

Our 2.8 is 5 years old this year.
!5 k miles.
Every weekend I start her up and drive a couple of miles.
This ensures that the tyres are used and do not get flat spots.
The brakes, clutch etc are free and not sticking.
And it gets me out of Lady p`s way.

dave p .


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sticky EGR valves usually produce black smoke, but worth checking it anyway. Blueish is usually oil burning. Does it have the correct grade of oil in it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> A tap with the hammer does wonders.
> 
> Our 2.8 is 5 years old this year.
> !5 k miles.
> ...


Thanks Dave, you have just reminded me to do this. But I will have to wait till Lady N comes back before I can escape..... :roll:

Ray.


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone, stupid question now  where's the
EGR valves?  

Pre 70's vehicles I know about, get lost now 

Cheers


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or.

My guess it is fuel burning off in the catalyzer on the exhaust when it gets up to temperature.

So nothing to be worried about.


----------

